# Baby doubled birth weight by 2 months- is that OK?



## momtoafireteam (Aug 8, 2007)

My DD3 was 6lbs 6ozs at birth and was 12lbs 15ozs at her 2 month check up today. I am BFOD and she demands it every 3-4 hrs, with a 7 hour sleep at night. Obviously she gets nothing else.

I know you cant overfeed a BF babe, but I cant help but worry she will be 100lbs by 3. None of my other kids have ever grown that fast, I am not used to it. Its OK though, right?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It's fine









-Angela


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

My DD was the same way, nursing frequently and doubling her weight in the first few months. Then, once she began crawling and being more active, her weight gain slowed way down, and now she would actually be considered small for her age.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

totally fine, my 8 mo old did the same thing.


----------



## DogwoodFairy (Jan 11, 2008)

I was so worried about this too with my ds. He was only 7lbs 1oz at birth, and 17 lbs at his 2 month well child check...and 21 lbs at his 4 month appt! I was freaking out! When I expressed my concern to his fp, she only gave me a big smile, and said "breast milk is amazing stuff, huh?" After that I wasnt concerned. FTR: ds is 8 months now, and weighs only 22.5 lbs. He has evened out quite a bit since he started rolling, wiggling, crawling. Breast milk IS amazing stuff!


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

It's completely fine, as others have said. My dd was the same way. Take it as a compliment to your milk!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

My oldest DS, who was exclusively breastfed, doubled his weight before he was 8 weeks old. He was really chubby for a little while until he started cruising and crawling







I continued to nurse him on demand, and he grew just fine.

FWIW, my DS is now 8 and on the slim side (I have trouble finding pants that will fit him- thank goodness for adjustable waist pants!)


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

My DS was 7,5 at birth, and 12 pounds at 6 weeks--quite a gain! Now, at 9 months, he is just 19,6, which I guess is a bit on the smaller side. They all gain on their own timetable, sounds like you are doing great.


----------

